# New eyes



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Have a couple of rods that need attention. 
one needs tip Replaced. One lost the ceramic piece out of the eye. Any recommendations here?


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)

I just ordered replacements from Amazon, super simple to swap out. Gently heat up(lighter distributing the heat evenly) twist a little, viola pops off, measure with caliper or order multi piece kit. You kind of need to know general size if buying a kit, they come in small, medium, large etc.. I bought Fuji fishing glue stick, hot melt probably just as good. Check tip fit when you get it for best fit, once chosen heat glue stick dab some on rod tip, more than you need. Press new eye on making sure to align properly, clean off excess glue, clean up joints between rod and new eye, put a coat of lacquer spinning rod to coat equally until started to harden. That’s my plan anyways.


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Good idea. Probably could do the tip. Guess I’ll look around for the mid rod eye piece


----------



## TRG-42 (6 mo ago)

Flyfisher59 said:


> Good idea. Probably could do the tip. Guess I’ll look around for the mid rod eye piece


YouTube is your friend, replacing non-tip eyes not bad at all. Replaced my tip today, easy as pie.


----------

